# problem with building kernel

## anargi

Hello, I have a problem when I give 

```
make && make modules_install 
```

to build the core.I make the following lines, and subsequently repeats and repeats.

#make && make modules_install

make: Warning: File `/usr/src/linux-2.6.26.1/arch/x86/Makefile_32.cpu' has modification time 2.7e+08 s in the future

make[1]: Warning: File `/usr/src/linux-2.6.26.1/arch/x86/Makefile' has modification time 2.7e+08 s in the future

make[2]: Warning: File `scripts/Makefile.host' has modification time 2.7e+08 s in the future

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `scripts/Makefile.host' has modification time 2.7e+08 s in the future

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/kxgettext.o

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/x86/Kconfig

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make: Warning: File `/usr/src/linux-2.6.26.1/arch/x86/Makefile_32.cpu' has modification time 2.7e+08 s in the future

make[1]: Warning: File `/usr/src/linux-2.6.26.1/arch/x86/Makefile' has modification time 2.7e+08 s in the future

make[2]: Warning: File `scripts/Makefile.host' has modification time 2.7e+08 s in the future

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `scripts/Makefile.host' has modification time 2.7e+08 s in the future

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/kxgettext.o

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/x86/Kconfig

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make: Warning: File `/usr/src/linux-2.6.26.1/arch/x86/Makefile_32.cpu' has modification time 2.7e+08 s in the future

make[1]: Warning: File `/usr/src/linux-2.6.26.1/arch/x86/Makefile' has modification time 2.7e+08 s in the future

make[2]: Warning: File `scripts/Makefile.host' has modification time 2.7e+08 s in the future

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `scripts/Makefile.host' has modification time 2.7e+08 s in the future

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/kxgettext.o

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/x86/Kconfig

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

what happens?

----------

## booleandomain

your system probably has clock-related problems. try re-emerging the package that provides the kernel sources (gentoo-sources in most cases).

----------

